# Whitefly problems.....



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Anybody have any recommendations to kill whitefly in a huge terrarium? I tried the dry ice, the enclosure is just to big (its 6 feet high). All the plants are irreplaceable and kinda sensitive, so I'm reluctant to use soaps. Plus I would like to avoid pesticides for obvious reasons, even though there are no animals in the tank right now.

Ideas I have come up with are: possible hot pepper based spray, placing forked sundews all over the tank, mace (lol), or getting a tank of CO2 and hooking it up to the tank. Any other nontoxic remedies or traps that I'm missing? Predators perhaps?


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

the parasitic wasp Encarsia formosa will attack white fly.

You can buy them at Planet Natural. 

thanks
Eric


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

You could try introducing spiders if you're not squeamish (I know I would be!). I looked for about an hour for something that would get the job done and look nice while doing it but apparently tarantulas are a lot more common... Try the [URL="http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/index.php"]Arachnoboard[/URL] if you're interested.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the idea of the CO2 tank. You might have to repeat that treatment a couple-three times to kill all the bugs. 

Have you looked at Azamax? It is supposedly a natural product derived from neem oil and it really does a number on spider mites, aphids and other pests that I have used it on.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Josh you should try these, they are made for use in the green house and attract whiteflies.

Yellow Sticky Traps


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Keep in mind that neem oil will also eliminate other living beings -- like springtails.

Maybe you need to get some hungry frogs in there asap.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If there aren't gonna be any animals in there for a little while, you could try using a systemmic insecticide like Imidacloprid. Lowes and Home Depot carry one called, Bayer Advance Tree and Shurb. Look for the one WITHOUT fertilizer.

Just mix it up into one of those 1 gal hand sprayers with the wands. Then just go around and soak the roots of each plant with it. Within a couple days, it'll be in the plant's vascular system and any bugs that feed on it (like White Flies) will die shortly after.

Good luck.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Antone ~ How long before that insecticide breaks down and its safe to put the plants in with animals?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you had any luck getting rid of those whiteflies yet?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> Have you had any luck getting rid of those whiteflies yet?


Yep!  Tried the yellow traps which worked, but then I noticed other little things eating the leaves. Then my little jumping spiders weren't paying any attention to the whitefly but going after other stuff. I came to two conclusions:
1. Many of the plants are irreplacable..
2. No animals in the grow tanks...

Ended up taking each plant out and spraying it down with Safer brand Pyrethrin. The plants get heavily misted two/three times a day and I can always soak the plants before using them in a viv with frogs. Pyrethrin should break down in a few months anyway with UV and watering.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Doh!!  Nothing ever works like you want it to.... Glad to hear you're finally getting it under control though.


----------

